# Secunda?



## Sheldonjohn1342 (14/11/21)

.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/21)

Not sure what you trying to say here @Sheldonjohn1342 ... are you looking for vape shops or vapers in Secunda? As I know there is a bit of both over there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (14/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Not sure what you trying to say here @Sheldonjohn1342 ... are you looking for vape shops or vapers in Secunda? As I know there is a bit of both over there.


Meaning vape meets and greets maybe

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (14/11/21)

see here

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-20-november-2021.t74359/

pull through

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Meaning vape meets and greets maybe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



If you're waiting for someone to wave their magic wand and make it happen, methinks you're in for a long wait, however you could take the initiative and create a thread not unlike this one, and if there's interest, then find a venue, set a date, and speak to your local vape shops about sponsoring some prizes in exchange for some marketing exposure 
I believe that Covid has changed our lives forever more, and that includes large expo's, so you have the perfect opportunity to start up something amazing in your neck of the woods, as has been / is being established in CT and JHB ... your call

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------

